# 10k Gap Bed Lathe - Opinions



## discus (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm going to look at a south bend lathe in the morning. I believe it is a 10k. The tag says catalog # CL670RG. I have an atlas lathe and am generally dissatisfied with it. Looking for something that will be more accurate and a little heavier. Wondering if this would be a good upgrade? This lathe has a removable gap. I'm guessing since it has the gap I could swing parts as big as on my 12" atlas, at least near the chuck right? I turn some snowmobile driveshafts occasionally and the atlas can barely do it. I can't get the cross slide to back out enough on it when turning a shaft with 8" drivers. I read somewhere that gap bed lathes may be less rigid. This one looks to have a heavier bed than the standard 10k I'm used to seeing. Any thoughts? I'm not sure what kind of price would be fair. It looks really clean with original paint and a really nice cabinet.

Any help would be appreciated

Regards,

Dale


----------



## DoogieB (Oct 4, 2015)

Well, if it actually is a 10K they are pretty rare as a gap bed.

Why would you buy a smaller lathe if a 12" isn't big enough?  It really sounds like you need a 14" or 16" swing.


----------



## discus (Oct 4, 2015)

Unfortunately anything I purchase has to go through the house and down the steps into my basement. It limits what I can go up to. I was just wondering if this south bend would have more room on the cross slide design because of the gap. Seems like it would have to. My atlas is a 12" but I can't see how it could ever turn anything over 8" in diameter. Thought maybe the 10k south bend might be more true to size and could actually turn an 8" diameter with some room. If it would I wouldn't need anything more. I'm just a novice so sorry if I sound ignorant on the subject


----------



## DoogieB (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't know if they made the crossfeed longer for the gap bed lathe.  The bed and apron are different on this lathe, so maybe they did.

If you search around you can find a few threads about a gap bed 10K on PM.  Compared to a normal SB, the gap-beds are really rare so you might have to use your own judgement on it's capabilities.


----------

